# A few breaks...



## Dirty Dog (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a clip I put together of some recent breaks.






Comments?


----------



## seasoned (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice breaking, Mark. Very impressive.


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice breaks.

Do you use the red/black belt to represent two ranks, or was your holder wearing her belt upside down?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice punch!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 4, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> Nice breaks.
> 
> Do you use the red/black belt to represent two ranks, or was your holder wearing her belt upside down?



She was wearing her belt upside down.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 4, 2011)

Good Control, Sir 

Well done


----------



## noxperynsgirl (Oct 6, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Amazing


----------

